# I want people lots of em review my band Wreckage on Bandcamp, Noisy hell production?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was insulted on Encyclopedia Metallum, as being call non-metal but it's conceptual brutal skronk way too noisy way to brutal, way too loud to be label either metal or punk, perhaps conceptual pure terrine of sludge breakfast, thus said and meaning minimalist, guitar-laden, loud bass, oppressive of nature.

The influence was Gore (from Venlo The Netherlands) and d early Godflesh drum machine aggression laden, then perhaps Flipper sloppiness, garage-y aftertaste drunkenness.

I want good and bad critic, look I know for fact as casaul theory my music Schoenberg-ian, in a way it's loose in structure sometimes (freeform) and is improvise, but is it all about good fun, of raw sludge\noise= brutal skronk whit industrial and minimalism blueprint. And it's definitely heavier than early Swans instrumentally speaking & bludgeoning brutal

Listen bass heavy and treble 75% in a headphone or if you want to annoy your neighbors that are hurtfull annoying I.e, just kidding.

The brutal noise-rock that is dark and brooding like Wrede the cruel peace GORE final track that never came in 1987 release WREDE, please I acknowledge there are some flaws , but, be fair play this is heavier than early swans, more guitar laden in the red more corrosive and metalic thus said whiteout being metal, more oppressive of nature than metal.

https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/dementia-infernalis

Anything is akin to what we would like back then in 1993-1994
P.s the ending track Streetcleaner-ish and grinding pummel annihilation all dones is guitarist = Patrick, me deprofundis (Dominique) Bass, drum-machine r2d2(let's called him that way) lol


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm listening now and don't find the music especially brutal. I think it sounds distant and not "in your face". I think I have a good speaker set up that I listen to with subwoofer and all, but don't get much depth in your recording. I was hoping you would scare my ears off!


----------

